# Do Greenwich Tkts allow us into Olympic Park?



## chasingmytail (29 July 2012)

We've got tickets for the Individual Dressage on 9th!!  However, my hubby and son will struggle to keep "interested" so I was wondering if they could go and have a wonder around the Olympic Park.  I realise they wouldn't be able to go into any of the stadiums to watch events but they'd probably just enjoy mooching around soaking up the atmosphere.

Anybody know? I've looked on the London 2012 website but can't find the answer.  Many thanks peeps!


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

No they don't, I am keeping an eye out for a ticket to something in the park because I would love to go too!


----------



## CalllyH (29 July 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			No they don't, I am keeping an eye out for a ticket to something in the park because I would love to go too!
		
Click to expand...

No  also it's quite a treck from Greenwich to Stratford but you can go on the dlr straight there


----------

